# What Resources Have You Used To Learn DIY Skills?



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

> When it comes to learning DIY skills, you’ll get as much out of it as you put in. If you really dedicate yourself to studying and learning, you could become a well-rounded handyman yourself and never have to rely on expensive technicians for small jobs. *Free Resources to Help You Learn DIY Skills*


What resources have you used to learn DIY skills? Obviously, DIYChatroom.com has a huge amount of information, but what other resources do you use as well?

I use YouTube often, but I noticed our local Home Depot has some free classes that I have been thinking about checking out.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most of my diy skills came before the internet and forums like this one. Since I painted a lot of new construction I often viewed and/or asked questions of the other trades so I could do similar work at home. There was a lot of trial and error involved also.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hammer and thumb, you learn fast.
Seriously, my primary trade is the energy profession and I follow the trade sites and magazines. For home projects I add to my experience by following this forum and contribute when I can.

I do check out videos at times but they are burying themselves under volumes of repetitious and useless presentations. Too often it take way too long to dig through to find what I need. Forums can shorten that process by directing me to the good videos.

Bud


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

My ambition was fueled from DIY shows; those shows promote self confidence by making projects look easy. 
I jumped right in, with virtually no building skills, and bought my first house which was, of course, a fixer upper. I learned as I went and burned a lot of material with mistakes; I don't try to make mistakes work, it will always look like a mistake if you just go with it.

As far as resources:
Money (double how much you think you'll spend)
Time (triple the amount of time that you think it will take)
Internet (plenty of keywordable videos to get you the info that you need)

contractortalk.com
diychatroom.com
youtube.com
finehomebuilding.com
awc.org/codes-standards/publications/dca6
apawood.org
strongie.com


With this said, DIYing is one of my most enjoyable hobbies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This DIY forum, woodworking forums, YouTube ...
before internet, we used the library.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> ...before internet, we used the library.


Good point, I've got a hell of a personal library of DIY books.

Should also add the NEC and building code books.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, clutch we do as well. As a matter of fact we built
A bookcase just for our DIY Hobby books... And it’s packed
full.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Hands on.

Observing able elders, then how-to books, then a lot of trial and error, to know what will work, and what won't .

And still learning as I mature, it is going to keep me active and engaged until I 

DROP IN THE SHOP.

ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The majority of my DIY skills I acquired from watching and working with my Dad, God bless him. Most of what I know about tools (power and manual), carpentry, plumbing, electrical and masonry I learned from him.

Additionally, I have utilized observation, books, magazine articles, DIY television programs, web searches, forums and YouTube.

If you limit sources of information, you only limit yourself.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My DIY career begin about 70 years ago when my bank account was nearing $0.0 so that was probably the primary innovating factor. One of my brothers and I invented the spade bit when we made ours to size from a nail with a hammer and anvil but just didn't know it. Good gawd, we could have been rich.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I learned some stuff from my dad. My prime motivation is being a homeowner and discovering that I'm halfways handy and generally too cheap to pay others, although I do draw a line at certain undertakings. Since I work very slowly and methodically, my wife often draws that line for me when it comes to home renos.
My resources were mostly trial-and-error long before the Interweb. I have created a lot or really nice looking kindling and in early days had my fair share of leaky solder joints and circuits that didn't work as intended. More recently, Youtube has its place, but many are plagued with useless info, bad production/camera use, etc.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

University of YouTube mostly. 

I work in the trades also, so I’ve made connections over the years with different people in different trades and pick their brains. Lots of observation.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> More recently, Youtube has its place, but many are plagued with useless info, bad production/camera use, etc.


YouTube is like a bookstore, not everything on the shelf is useful (some is downright waste of paper). However with a little time you can often find that one "book" that is a trove of useful information.


----------



## KaseyW (Nov 23, 2012)

First, I learned from my Dad who taught me 1] that I could track down the cause of pretty much any mechanical malfunction by using my eyes and brain, and 2] never to take anything apart without paying attention, and documenting if necessary, how it needed to go back together.
Then I learned from my late husband that a lot of jobs are much simpler if you have the correct tool, so I have pretty much one-of-everything.:biggrin2:
But perhaps the most important lesson I learned was that I *could* take on most small projects and complete them, despite the fact that I'm female.:vs_OMG:
And now, with the accumulated knowledge available in DIY Chatroom, I feel like I can handle pretty much anything I come across that doesn't require a lot of physical strength. So, I'll say it again: You Guys Rock!


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

KaseyW said:


> And now, with the accumulated knowledge available in DIY Chatroom, I feel like I can handle pretty much anything I come across that doesn't require a lot of physical strength. So, I'll say it again: You Guys Rock!


You rock as well KaseyW.

Still it is important to always recognize your limitations. For instance, I can repair a leaking copper or pvc pipe, replace valves, faucets, sinks and toilets. However I draw the line at say replacing my gas furnace which feeds my two zone baseboard radiant heat system. 

It is not that I could not figure it out..., I could. The issue is it requires substantial time, permits, inspections and messing around with natural gas. For me, it is worth having a professional do it.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I learned a lot from my dad. We had a lake cabin in northern MN and we had to do a lot of the work ourselves as it was expensive to get people to do it. I was also fortunate to have a work/study program at college. I was assigned to be a carpenters assistant. And, I learned more practical skills there than I probably did knowledge from the college. OK, not really, I learned a lot at the college. 

Another source of learning was reading. The Time-Life books on home improvement gave a good basic understanding. And then there were other books. And then more technical books. 

Home improvement shows. This Old House, Hometime, and more recently the Mike Holmes series of shows. 

Another source of knowledge is when I have to hire someone, is respectfully asking if I can watch and ask questions. I have also lived in areas where there is a lot of new construction and I go and watch them build. And ask questions. And I try and be helpful and not a burden. 

Finally, I ask the planning board and building inspectors when I pull permits what I should be doing. I explain that I am doing most of the work myself and I ask what I can and can't do. What items can't I use, any special things I need to look for? Can I do my own plumbing, electrical, etc... They want the building to pass inspection so they collect all the fees and they want the tax base to grow. So they want to help. They are not the big ogre's most people make them out to be. Yes there are some asshats, but even they can be turned from the dark side. (These are not the outlets you think they are..)

The main thing is have fun, research what you are wanting to do, what you did 10 years ago, may not be the best way to do it now, er even the legal way. Use the internet. Use youtube and laugh. The main thing is check the date of the post. Go to providers/manufacturers websites. I have gotten samples from them at times. 

Dan


----------



## KaseyW (Nov 23, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> Still it is important to always recognize your limitations.


I'm in total agreement Drachenfire. I used to draw the line at anything electrical or gas-related, but with advice I received here, I've been able to replace a faulty light switch and a ceiling fan.:vs_karate: However, I am *never* going to touch any of the pipes that carry propane to my furnace and water heater, or anything closer to my breaker box than fixtures, switches and outlets.:001_unsure:


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Drachenfire said:


> You rock as well KaseyW.
> 
> Still it is important to always recognize your limitations. For instance, I can repair a leaking copper or pvc pipe, replace valves, faucets, sinks and toilets. However I draw the line at say replacing my gas furnace which feeds my two zone baseboard radiant heat system.
> 
> It is not that I could not figure it out..., I could. The issue is it requires substantial time, permits, inspections and messing around with natural gas. For me, it is worth having a professional do it.


Very well said Drachenfire, I couldn't have put it any better. 

That is why I choose to hire out drywall. I could do it, I just can't do it well. 

I have moved gas lines, but only after researching how to do it extensively and talking with plumbing friends. I wanted to fix what the P.O. did when he switched from gas forced air and a tank water heater to a tankless water heater for Hot Water and one for the in-floor water heater. He branched off of a 1/2" black steel pipe to 3/4" CSST. I put in a tee so I could put in a drop and a shutoff valve and then a run off 3/4" black pipe to where I could join it to the 3/4" CSST. 

I used the correct dope/tape on all the fittings and tested them for leaks, I also added shut-off valves at the beginning of each new leg so that if I need to do work on that run, I can just shut off that run and not the whole gas line. 

Thankfully, the house is still standing. And, yes, I will pull a permit and have it all inspected. I have talked to the permit department and the P.O. never pulled a permit for any of his work so they are letting me correct things (Like putting a extension cord end on romex to plug in the dishwasher and disposer.)

And all the unboxed electrical connections or overcrowded ones. You wouldn't believe the mess that main panel was in. And yes, I do my own electrical because I worked with a few sparkies in my past. Looking back, I wished I had followed that trade instead of going into IT the way I did. But, hey, I loved the IT work a lot as well.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I must confess and give credit. I avoid electric as much as possible and some of you have heard this from me several times, the why. --"_ I've found it to be a rather shocking experience ".-- _But there is an old box in a detached double garage that was here when I bought the ranch. It has a couple of fuses and a steel lever with a circle in the end to make those copper thingies go into a couple of other copper thingies. Those copper thingies have been connected and disconnected at least a thousand times since 1977 and they were getting a little ruff to engage/dis-engage. Through reading this forum I learned I could probably put some silicone grease on those male thingies for lubrication:wink2:and OH MY GAWD does those thingies ever go in smoother. I must thank the electrical department.:vs_cool:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I avoid electric as much as possible and some of you have heard this from me several times, the why. --"_ I've found it to be a rather shocking experience "._



As a young boy I was tasked with cleaning up my daddy's workbench. I came across a replacement lamp cord plug so my little pea brain thought the best place to put it was in a live receptacle. That blew the fuse and sent me across the room against the furnace. I replaced the fuse, cleaned the black off of me and the wall _and kept my mouth shut about the incident!_

That gave me a healthy respect for electricity! But it has never stopped me from diy electrical work although I do always make sure I trip the breaker first.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Most of my skills came from UHK - University of Hard Knocks.

Seriously, I grew up watching my dad build stuff and got started very early. I saw him use construction "encyclopedia" type reference books, and since I loved to read, I availed myself of books and magazines early on (before YouTube and Internet). I then spent some 9 months working in a high-end cabinet shop between college and my first engineering career job, and just continued referencing woodworking magazines and home improvement shows on TV. Obviously, my engineer training in college and my 33 years in manufacturing and manufacturing support have given me some depth of understanding behind many construction techniques. At this point... today... the internet forums and YouTube are simple extensions of what I've been doing all my life, and I continue to learn something new every day.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

When I was a kid I had a neighbor who was a hard core DIYer. He would often invite me over to watch and even help some. I watched him repair appliances, build cabinets, put an addition on his house, etc... When I got older he gave me some old tools and thing and I started building things myself. 
I also did odd jobs as teenager. People appreciated the fact that I was trainable so they taught me how to do stuff they were too old to do anymore.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

My childhood is filled with experiences of working with my dad and other family members.

My dad and two of his brothers was in construction (different companies). Two others were mechanics. 

Whenever a family member was working on a major project they called relatives and a weekend for the job would be set. If we were old enough to hold a shovel, sons went along. The men would work and the wives would cook lunch. No money was involved, the work was traded for favors, a meal and beer (sodas for us kids). My mechanic uncles would trade automotive repair for construction work but everybody helped no matter the job.

As kids we started out as gofers, helpers and clean-up. As we got older and learned more, we were allowed to help with more complex tasks.

It was some of the best education we had. To this day, my family still trades in work.


----------



## Irony58 (Aug 29, 2011)

My dad taught me which end of the hammer worked best, and other basic skills.

My father in-law was a contractor and plumber. I helped him build his house and he helped me fix my plumbing. I learned lots from both of those.

Coworkers: I'm an electronics engineer by day, and that job seems to attract people who like to build and fix things. One coworker was a licensed electrician, so now I'm no longer afraid of that stuff. He even gave me an old code book, so now I have a book to prove I know everything about residential electrical circuits.

Church Mission Trips: I went on two trips where we built houses for families who lost theirs in hurricanes. Some church members were pros who led different project pieces. The best thing I learned there was nail guns. They rock! Get one of every size and you'll never need a hammer again. Just fire up the compressor, oil the gun, run the hose to your project, and you'll have that birdhouse put together in no time.:wink2:

And now it's mostly Google and YouTube. If I've never done something before (and I really do look for those projects), I can find someone who has and is willing to share.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> The best thing I learned there was nail guns. They rock! Get one of every size and you'll never need a hammer again.



I also like nail guns! but you still need a hammer as a nail gun won't always draw 2 pieces of wood tightly together. Can't throw the nail set away either. A finish nailer does a great job of setting the nails but every now and again ....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maternal uncles taught us boys how to make a rope making DO-DAD--THING-AHMA-JIG to make rope. Have purchased very little rope in my lifetime. 

You may not have ever heard of a barn warming gift. When a niece and her husband built a new barn they needed a barn warming gift and what better.


----------



## Pink John (Dec 27, 2018)

My career has been in mechanical and electrical engineering so I just like to look at the details of things and try to figure them out. Between my inquisitive nature to just figure things out and my desire build my own garage by myself, I've spent an enormous time looking at building codes, many you tube videos, installation guides for most of the materials that I'm selecting for building it.

While I've built a lot of things and done a lot of remodeling, I never quite anticipated all that there is to learn when it comes to building an entire structure from the ground up. There are a lot of details that I just never considered. It's been eye opening, sometimes stressful thinking about it, but very exciting at the same time.

I wanted something bigger than was allowed here, I learned about applying for a variance, what it takes to have a shot at getting one, learning about all of the city zoning codes, a lot of paperwork. I succeeded at my variance and over the past weeks have been narrowing down all of the details of my build, learning Sketchup to model it in as fine of detail as possible.

I don't have any one go to source for learning, I think if I had to pick one that would fall on google. It's great to be able to search and get varying opinions on some things, but it's also really frustrating when you can't quite find the answer you're looking for. But you push ahead anyway.

I'm starting to ramble, but I just love learning how to do new things. In many cases it's stressful up until you make that first cut, knock that hole in the wall, stop at the store to get all of your materials. Then somehow you just end up figuring things out as you go.

Happy to be a new member here! Hope I'll continue to learn something new and hopefully be able to contribute.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Google and YouTube. For the former, I think I've searched every DIY skill I was interested in, phrased it in different ways. For the latter, sometimes it is more motivating to see a finished product to get me going. Save for my gadget of choice and the Internet, learning through these was basically free.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

I was fortunate to grow up on a farm where the first response to any project or problem was "how do I do this?". My dad was a classic "jack of all trades, master of none" -- he very rarely called in help (and then it was usually a favorite brother-in-law) so I got involved in lots of projects, ranging from robbing a bee hive to butchering a hog to carpentry/electrical/masonry tasks -- and as you can imagine some projects worked out less well than others <G>. I remember playing at my own little projects in the farm workshop as a little kid, no more than 5-6 yrs old. 

My dad never put much effort into drawings beyond a rudimentary sketch but I learned early that I got better results with detailed drawings, so I took mechanical drawing classes in high school and college, and still have my well-used drafting kit. Books and magazines, DIY TV shows were valued resources for decades, and lately YouTube . I wish my grandkids would show some interest, but that (so far) seems unlikely...


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

I still stand by my earlier answer (Google), but it also helps to share with people close to you that you have an interest in doing DIY. They may lead you to similar-minded people and earn friends in the process. It's always a delight to exchange tips in person, suggest activities and even go to stores together when there's time. Even help from the web are not out of the question, like this one I learned through a friend-slash-DIYer. These are people whose opinion on similar interests you value more than what you see on review sites (some of which are dubious anyway).


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Would you rather go to a doctor who went to medical school or one who learned medicine by reading the internet? 

Would you prefer a painting done by somebody who trained under a master or somebody who watched a ton of YouTube videos? 

The internet is great, but hands-on experience with real people is soooo much better. I never really had a mentor. Knowing what I know now, I sure wish I did. I have wasted so many thousands of hours of my life watching youtube videos and reading the internet. I still know nothing. Just because it's convenient and you CAN learn something by watching youtube videos doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

mathmonger said:


> Would you rather go to a doctor who went to medical school or one who learned medicine by reading the internet?
> 
> Would you prefer a painting done by somebody who trained under a master or somebody who watched a ton of YouTube videos?
> 
> The internet is great, but hands-on experience with real people is soooo much better. I never really had a mentor. Knowing what I know now, I sure wish I did. I have wasted so many thousands of hours of my life watching youtube videos and reading the internet. I still know nothing. Just because it's convenient and you CAN learn something by watching youtube videos doesn't mean you SHOULD.


For one thing, you can't call yourself a medical doctor unless you actually go to medical school. So I am assuming you are just trying to make a point. And the same goes for painting. 

A lot of it depends on HOW you use YouTube and the internet. 

The only way that an apprentice anything gets to be a master is by learning at the masters knee. And by taking classes. As well as, and this is probably the most important thing, by practicing. And then being critiqued by the master. 

I consider the Internet (as well as books, Forum likes this, magazine articles, etc) and YouTube as the educational part. 

Once I understand the basics of how to do something, then I try something simple. Whether it be wiring a lamp, changing an outlet, painting a wall, etc. to see if I can do that and I don't make a mess of things and I am satisfied with the results. I might have a buddy over to take a look to see if they think it is done correctly. (The critiquing part.)

Then, when I am feeling more competent, I will read/watch and learn more. 

Is this the same as being a full apprentice? NO!! Because that wasn't the life I chose. Will I learn all the neat short-cuts, tricks of the trades that a journeyman will learn? No way in hell. But, I may learn some of them by hanging around a forum. 

Will I ever become a master of anything? No. Again, that isn't the life path I have not chosen. For better or worse. But I have learned a lot from working with those I have hired. Enough to make me a better DIYer. And enough to know what I can do, should try and when to get the pro's in to do it.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> For one thing, you can't call yourself a medical doctor unless you actually go to medical school. So I am assuming you are just trying to make a point. And the same goes for painting.
> 
> A lot of it depends on HOW you use YouTube and the internet.
> 
> ...


I have a Titan FlexSpray handheld paint sprayer. It wasn't cheap. I spent probably $600 on all the parts and everything. Sometimes I could kind of get it to work, but it is basically a terrible piece of junk. For the past year or so, I couldn't really get it to work at all. I have cleaned it and cleaned it and cleaned it. I have often thought of throwing it out. Today I decided to screw around with it yet again. I scraped out every fleck of paint out of every crevice. I changed all the seals and put fresh petroleum jelly. Still didn't work. I google it again. I read the directions again. In the troubleshooting section of the directions, there are useful things like "make sure there is paint" and "make sure it's screwed on tight'. But one of those items says something about a vent hole. I'm pretty sure I know what that is, but I decide to check further. I find a diagram and the vent hole is not where I thought. It is a tiny little 1 millimeter hole that is barely visible even if you know what you're looking for. Sure enough. My vent hole is plugged on both my cups! If I had just had somebody to tell me, "make sure that little hole doesn't get clogged", it would have saved me countless hours of frustration. By now I'd be somebody with 4 years of experience using the tool. Instead, I am now caught up to the guy who used it for one day with a mentor.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

[QUOTE=mathmonger;5963255 If I had just had somebody to tell me, "make sure that little hole doesn't get clogged", it would have saved me countless hours of frustration. By now I'd be somebody with 4 years of experience using the tool. Instead, I am now caught up to the guy who used it for one day with a mentor.[/QUOTE
**************************************************

This is a good example of this past week while visiting my son.

He is an avid woodworker but because of society changes never had a chance of taking those classes as a youngster as I did in the 1950's. 

He bought a wood lathe a few months back and was waiting for me to visit and give some basic instruction when I could get there. I do believe the thing that impressed him the most was the Morse tapers of the head stock and tail stock, how to install, remove and the rigidity / holding power of those which could be slightly tapped with a drift rod to be removed.

As mathmonger mentions, how many hours to determine how important some little detail is.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

This reminded me of that joke:

A guy buys a chainsaw at the BOX store, because the salesman told him that he could cut 2 cords a day with it. 

He takes it home and spends the entire next day trying to cut firewood, but only gets a third of a cord with it.

Takes it back to the store, and complains that he only got a third cut all day 

The complaint department says " let's go check it out".

They go outback, and find some log waiting to be cut. 

The store employee, pulls the cord, it roars to life, and the customer taps him on the shoulder.

Employee shuts it off, and the customer asks

" What's that noise". 

An example of some greenhorn trying to do something without proper instructions.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds about like me looking for a left hand hammer. LOL I started off as a DIYer, then I went to work for my dad building. We built a bunch of houses and additions from breaking ground to turn key. My dad had some unusual ways of doing some things, so I decided I would take a course in construction through the GI bill. I found dad was doing some things the hard way and showed him a few things I had learned. 

He wasn't real happy that I did that but he started doing it the way I had learned from the courses.

I actually started as a mechanic in the 60s, went from there to the fire department then on to work with my dad until I was 27. I struck out on my own as a contractor and did a lot of wood working and building houses over the years. So now days, I am back to DIYing and love not having a dead line to make. As long as I was in wood working, I still to this day learn something new almost every day. Things have sure changed over the years, some good, some bad, but I am learning.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> This reminded me of that joke:
> 
> A guy buys a chainsaw at the BOX store, because the salesman told him that he could cut 2 cords a day with it.
> 
> ...


Hence why one should RTFM..., *R*ead *T*he *F*racking *M*anual.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

I have always been pretty good at handling stuff and doing stuff by hand but find out when I don’t know. I eventually became a little stronger DIY’er when I started Maintenance managing the plants I have worked at. I really liked tinkering with things with some trouble shooting on the side. I am a Mechatronics Mechanic by trade but come from a long line of masons and carpenters to keep the family heritage alive.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I have used books for overviews and the rest has been hands on experience over a great many years. A lot of it is knowing when to use an expert and maybe provide an extra set of hands. 

I am a big believer in doing testing on scrap of any new tool so I know first hand about its limitations. Surprised how many people will damage their homes by using a new tool for the first time on the house. 

And frankly there are many people who are not capable of using tools safely. When something is difficult a great many people will tough it out and damage the work area or damage the tool or damage themselves. I often think of the Dirty Harry line to the effect that a man has got to know his limitations.
For product specific information I download data sheets and look for youtube videos and also search on the product along with a keyword like "problem" so I have a good chance of learning in advance what not to do or what to use. 

In my experience the "pro" has more experience and better tools. I get the best tools and try to make up for my lack of experience by taking more time to do the work (and that can often entail renting a tool). 

In my opinion the holding down of wages for workers has resulted in more people feeling compelled to take on DIY projects that are more complex than our parents would have dreamed of taking on with their houses. The television shows on remodels also paint a very false picture of the skills needed and the time actually involved for the projects depicted.


----------

